# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  نظرتون در مورد برنامه 90 روزه دکتر افشار چیه؟

## emprator227

نظرتون در مورد برنامه 90 روزه دکتر افشار چیه؟
خوبه ؟من میخوام فقط در مورد عمومیا ازش استفاده کنم+در مورد اختصاصی ها با بودجه بندی خودم.

----------


## lily7

به نظر منم عمومیش خیلی خوبه 
برای اختصاصی برنامه ی مخصوصت چه جوریه ؟

----------


## emprator227

همون جوری که میگه ولی اون فصل هایی که میگه رو نمیخونم فصل های دیگه ای رو میخونم

----------


## lily7

> همون جوری که میگه ولی اون فصل هایی که میگه رو نمیخونم فصل های دیگه ای رو میخونم


به نظر من حذفیات فیزیکش خیلی زیاده ... درسته درست و حسابی بچه ها نخوندن ولی اینهمه حذف !
بقیش خوبه به نظرم
البته زیست گیاهی رو هم نمیشه حذف کرد .

----------


## nacli

> به نظر منم عمومیش خیلی خوبه 
> برای اختصاصی برنامه ی مخصوصت چه جوریه ؟


ببینید دروس اختصاصی، از نفر ب نفر متفاوته. مثل دینی نیست ک هر کس با هر لولی بتونه با یه برنامه پیش بره.و مسلما شما باید برنامه ای ک آقای افشار دادن رو شخصی سازی کنید(طبق اهمیت فصول و ...). در مورد حذفیات فیزیک هم شما میتونید مباحثی ک مشخص شده رو زود تر جمع کنید و در تایمی ک سیو کردید، مباحث جدید رو مطالعه کنید. 
موفق باشید

----------


## alireza75

به نظر من که عالیه

----------


## afshar

سلام 

ممنون از همه اظهار نظرهای دوستان عزیز 
من قائل به برنامه ریزی شخصی و فردی متناسب با شراط هر داوطلب هستم و برنامه های کلی را هیچ وقت نمی پسندم و کاربردی نمی بینم . 
در سه جلسه کارگاه های باکس بندی سال گذشته هم نیت من فقط پیشنهاد برنامه ، برای بچه هایی بود که خیلی خیلی از نظر روانی و انگیزشی در وضعیت ناگواری بودند و آمدم بجای نگاه کلی به همه کتاب ها و مباحث و بخش های نخوانده و کم تسلط که الحق وحشت ناک هست ، فقط از هر درس اجرای ساده و روان تر در کنار هم گذاشتم و با توجه به زمان موجود تعمیم دادم به 3 ماه تا بچه ها باور کنند اگر از الان هم شروع کنند چه اتفاق خوبی میفته و استارت بزنند . 
 وگرنه با توجه به پایه درسی و شرایط هرکس میشه این برنامه حجیم تر کرد و اولویت فصول سنگین و سخت تر را نیز زودتر وارد برنامه کرد تا کمترین حذف و یا شاید هم اصلا حذف اتفاق نیفتاد

 مشابه آن 3 جلسه امسال در شهرستان های مختلف در قالب نهایت 100 دقیقه برگزار کردم و این هم یکی از همان فایل ها هست و برنامه ریزی ظرف مدت زمان 4 ماه 
حالا شاید دو روز دیگه هم در سایت ها بنویسند برنامه 4 ماهه دکتر افشار
در صورتی که از نظر من این فقط یک نوع سبک نگاه به کنکور هست و برای برجسته کردن ارزش ماه های پایانی بیان نموده ام . با تشکر دکتر افشار
همایش گرگان من _ 11 بهمن 94

Hamayesh konkur_Bahman 94

----------


## zahra_sba

> سلام 
> 
> ممنون از همه اظهار نظرهای دوستان عزیز 
> من قائل به برنامه ریزی شخصی و فردی متناسب با شراط هر داوطلب هستم و برنامه های کلی را هیچ وقت نمی پسندم و کاربردی نمی بینم . 
> در سه جلسه کارگاه های باکس بندی سال گذشته هم نیت من فقط پیشنهاد برنامه ، برای بچه هایی بود که خیلی خیلی از نظر روانی و انگیزشی در وضعیت ناگواری بودند و آمدم بجای نگاه کلی به همه کتاب ها و مباحث و بخش های نخوانده و کم تسلط که الحق وحشت ناک هست ، فقط از هر درس اجرای ساده و روان تر در کنار هم گذاشتم و با توجه به زمان موجود تعمیم دادم به 3 ماه تا بچه ها باور کنند اگر از الان هم شروع کنند چه اتفاق خوبی میفته و استارت بزنند . 
>  وگرنه با توجه به پایه درسی و شرایط هرکس میشه این برنامه حجیم تر کرد و اولویت فصول سنگین و سخت تر را نیز زودتر وارد برنامه کرد تا کمترین حذف و یا شاید هم اصلا حذف اتفاق نیفتاد
> 
>  مشابه آن 3 جلسه امسال در شهرستان های مختلف در قالب نهایت 100 دقیقه برگزار کردم و این هم یکی از همان فایل ها هست و برنامه ریزی ظرف مدت زمان 4 ماه 
> حالا شاید دو روز دیگه هم در سایت ها بنویسند برنامه 4 ماهه دکتر افشار
> ...



سلام اقای افشار 
فایل دانلود نمیشه خطا میده

----------


## zahra_sba

> با مرورگر دیگه امتحان کن ابجی




امتحان کردم ولی نمیشه 
چند وقته از پیکو فایل میخام دان کنم نمیشه

----------


## www.sama.goon

> نظرتون در مورد برنامه 90 روزه دکتر افشار چیه؟
> خوبه ؟من میخوام فقط در مورد عمومیا ازش استفاده کنم+در مورد اختصاصی ها با بودجه بندی خودم.


از کجا یاید این برنامه رو بگیری؟؟

----------


## nacli

> از کجا یاید این برنامه رو بگیری؟؟


هر سه رو دانلود کن و گوش کن 
برنامه ریزی از صفر برای کنکوری ها95
همایش مشاوره تحصیلی علیرضا افشار
مشاور و برنامه ریزی تلفنی دبیرستان و کنکور

----------

